# Red Frog Beach Basti's



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Just picked up this sweet pair, LTWC


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Mark they are fantastic!

When they breed I will trade you some nice alternative


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Those look NICE man. Probably my favorite pumilio morph.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

ooooh me likey!!!!!!


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Very nice pumilio! Just beautiful! I hope you get them to breed, as I would certainly like some, LOL.
Steve


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ooozing red!!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Beautiful frogs Mark!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice Mark! Post more photos when you can, I rarely see these. I've been on the waiting list for about 6 months now. Can't wait for mine!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I've also been on a waiting list! Please let me know if you get these breeding! I've got Cash Money for some RBB's!!

Shaw


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

All I can say is I am Jealous!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice frogs, though I'm more amazed by your photo taking ability!!! Nice Mark!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Stunning!!!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG Mark!!! Seems you always have the sweetest Bastis. Can you put me on your list for 4 offspring?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

What a SWEET pick up!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

wow those are amazing


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Beautiful pums!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Very cool Mark. Do you have import information? If you prefer, shoot me a PM. 

I have two breeding groups of fine-spot dark orange-red bastimentos that were imported in 2004 without locality data that have bred true for two generations. Obviously, without definitive locality information I will not label them as red frog beach frogs - but their appearance and the reliability of color and pattern from two generations of offspring are interesting.

Depending on the detail of your import info, I might be interested in getting a group at some point to mix with the offspring from my groups [i.e. I wouldn't want to mix my 'suspected' RFB bastis with yours if they are definitive]

Here are some representative pictures. 
F1 Breeders:

























F2 offspring:


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

a few more pics of 1 and the tank they are in


----------



## mcadoo (Oct 16, 2006)

Beautiful frogs! Jealous!


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Now that's what you call 'red' frogs!

Best of luck with them - had they bred before they came to you?

Regards
Marcus


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I was told they had, they came to me as a 1.2 trio but I have seperated 1 out to make them a pair. The 1 I seperated has bigger spots but is super red, here is a picture


----------



## ctenosaur (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice, congratulations!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> Nice frogs, though I'm more amazed by your photo taking ability!!! Nice Mark!


I have heard this many times...especially from Sports Doc, he has long admired my uncanny ability to take pictures...


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

rozdaboff said:


> Very cool Mark. Do you have import information? If you prefer, shoot me a PM.
> 
> I have two breeding groups of fine-spot dark orange-red bastimentos that were imported in 2004 without locality data that have bred true for two generations. Obviously, without definitive locality information I will not label them as red frog beach frogs - but their appearance and the reliability of color and pattern from two generations of offspring are interesting.
> 
> ...


Rob..or is it now Sir Robert (jk) I have had this conversation several times with a few people, your frogs are so unique, certainly the red one looks as if it could be RFB locality but I have never seen 1 with so many spots nor have I seen an orange one. I would love to know myself, I suspect ruling other possibilities out leaves it at RFB being the only locale they could not be pushed out of, I even conjectured they may be a locale all their own. Knowing how few of these we have left it may be that mixing yours would be the right course of action, it certainly merits discussion...but I hate to get ahead of myself
, I need to produce a few pups first.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

markpulawski said:


> I was told they had, they came to me as a 1.2 trio but I have seperated 1 out to make them a pair. The 1 I seperated has bigger spots but is super red, here is a picture


thats the best looking bastimentos Ive ever seen!!!!!!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Oz still works just fine  I posted my credentials in my sig because I had posted medical advice in the health and discussion a couple of times - and since I have posted pretty scarcely on the board the last couple of years - I wanted people to know that the information was coming from someone trained. I was worried about it coming off as pretentious - as that is the last thing I would want - and I even asked someone what they thought about the idea. But I digress...

I have some time to spend in the frog room tomorrow - so I will try and pull all frogs (WC, F1 and the F2 juvies) and I will post them for comparison. Funny to think that they have been a topic of conversation before though.

As recent as a couple of years ago, I know that one other person still had a breeding pair of bastis from the same import. I tried contacting him last year - but never heard back.

Oz



markpulawski said:


> Rob..or is it now Sir Robert (jk) I have had this conversation several times with a few people, your frogs are so unique, certainly the red one looks as if it could be RFB locality but I have never seen 1 with so many spots nor have I seen an orange one. I would love to know myself, I suspect ruling other possibilities out leaves it at RFB being the only locale they could not be pushed out of, I even conjectured they may be a locale all their own. Knowing how few of these we have left it may be that mixing yours would be the right course of action, it certainly merits discussion...but I hate to get ahead of myself
> , I need to produce a few pups first.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

^ Where did your Sig go now Oz??

^^ Yes Mark, you are a genius behind the lens. Although animals that stunning are hard to take a bad picture of.

S


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

You guys are killing me. I had ruled out Bastis and thought I was done getting pumilios with my blue jeans trio. Now I'm looking for another corner to stuff another viv into. 

I agree with you frogparty. That is definitely the best looking basti I've ever seen and is probably in the top five best pumilios I've seen.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

FWIW these were taken at Red Frog Beach on 2009.



























This was seen there, but not sure if it came from there. Some local kids had it and were showing it off.









Nice frogs Mark

Dave


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

We're not talkin bad about you Oz but unique frogs get discussed, yours are unlike any Basti I have seen...and at least 2 or 3 have come to me in the past saying what do you think these are? If they had a whole lot less spotting I would say 100% RFB, but since they consistently produce the peppered look with little or no variability it makes me question if that is their origin. Perhaps because they both have tons of spots Glen paired them up because they looked similar, a trait which they are passing on. I wonder if Glen remembers them and could shed some light on the group as a whole?
Also the first pic of Dave's @ RFB seems to be the same color as your orange one, now if we can find one with lots of spots. Dave did you seen any with lots of spots like Oz's @ RFB.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Very nice RBB's.. Any frog that can overpower a 'Mo pepper please' brom and be seen has got to be something special!!.. Nice shots.. and good luck!!.. 

Peter Keane


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

markpulawski said:


> Dave did you seen any with lots of spots like Oz's @ RFB.


They all looked like those, but it was a small sample of what might be there. I was only in the area on the right (if you are facing the water), so there are a ton of beach/areas to the left of that that might have different frogs (more spots).

Dave


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

A pic of my male today, lost his eye about a year ago but still going strong.








And a female he produced that I tried to sell but had no takers on


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Strangely enough, here in Italy, we can not find enough females. A couple of friends had to buy a dozen just because they were all males. I refer to the Bastimentos, not to Red Frog Beach! I do not know if anyone has the Red Frog Beach Bastimentos here. These frogs are beautiful!


----------



## wolcottaj (Aug 1, 2004)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

How have I missed this thread in the past? Wow Mark! Amazing frogs and pictures. Seriously fantastic! I have tads in the water right now from mine. So excited!


----------



## koconnor04 (Aug 17, 2020)

Your guys' frogs are absolutely stunning


----------

